

A Damaged Russian Submarine in Sweden? - colund
http://www.svd.se/nyheter/inrikes/english-version-could-be-a-damaged-russian-submarine_4023511.svd

======
ljosa
List of hunts for foreign submarines in Swedish territorial waters:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swedish_submarine_incidents](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swedish_submarine_incidents)

One ran aground in 1981:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soviet_submarine_S-363](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soviet_submarine_S-363)

